
Retro diner in Detroit neighborhood wards off crime - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/news/columnists/john-carlisle/2015/10/17/johns-grill-detroit-crime/73940456/
======
facepalm
I don't understand how he does it - just be good to people and they leave you
alone? So all the other business owners who got mugged or even killed were bad
to some people, and got what they deserved?

The article doesn't really give me the confidence that I could open a shop in
that area, be nice to people and everything would be fine and dandy...

~~~
biot
The trick is to open your shop 40 years ago and be nice towards the kids who
will grow up to commit all sorts of crimes. But because they've had a rapport
with you since they were kids, they will avoid directing their criminal
activities in your direction.

~~~
rikkus
You always have a risk from kids or outsiders who don't know about you, but
it's certainly a lot safer being part of a community than an outsider - which
is what you're seen as if you start literally putting up walls between
yourself and your customers.

~~~
crpatino
The outside gangs still have to face of the local gang in order to get to you.
I agree that will probably not stop some random meth head from grabbing your
tip jar and running, but the more organized criminals will at least think for
60 seconds before deciding if you are a valuable enough target to be worth
getting into a turf war.

------
rmason
There are actually a few restaurants like this in the poorer sections of
Detroit. My family has frequented Scottie Simpsons in the Brightmoor section
for over fifty years and it's got the best fish and chips I've had this side
of London. Its never been robbed or tagged with graffiti.

~~~
brador
There's another possibility: Front for money laundering.

~~~
catshirt
memorandum: "we are laundering money. please do not rob us"

------
aaronbrethorst
For anyone else who was perplexed by the references to "coney islands":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coney_Island_(restaurant)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coney_Island_\(restaurant\))

------
nopassrecover
The church next door might have an influence: [http://www.gannett-
cdn.com/-mm-/1dfc9a53402155b7687767caf6f8...](http://www.gannett-
cdn.com/-mm-/1dfc9a53402155b7687767caf6f86a443704d872/c=0-68-2398-1871&r=x408&c=540x405/local/-/media/2015/10/17/DetroitFreePress/DetroitFreePress/635806896311710164-JohnsGrill-101515-ES13.jpg)

~~~
countrybama24
Or the fact that they close at 3:30PM everyday.

------
patio11
This is a nice feel-good story, but if you think for even five seconds about
what it being true would have to imply about "the neighborhood", you'll prefer
thinking "random good luck."

~~~
icebraining
What do you mean?

~~~
patio11
Try phrasing the thesis of this article in a sentence beginning with the words
"People in this neighborhood choose to..." It is absolutely, 100% clear what
that thesis is and how that sentence must end. The decisionmaking model it
implies is _insane_ , unlikely, and also a thing that nobody who writes at any
US newspaper (and certainly not the DFP) can actually get away with writing in
any circumstance whatsoever, owing to the neighborhood demographics.

~~~
hawkice
"People in this neighborhood choose to rob well-defended chain stores (with
more resources for possible criminal prosecution, like video tapes) instead of
ill-defended, independent one-man shops". Sounds a little crazy, but I am
getting the strong sense that isn't the thesis statement you were imagining.

~~~
JabavuAdams
Is that so unexpected, though? Ingroup vs. Outgroup.

Many. many people will steal from "faceless corporations", even if they
wouldn't steal from an individual.

The owner is clearly part of the in-group.

